# Switch from Bradford to Rheem



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Been think about switching from buying my parts at Ferguson to another supply house. Ferguson is getting more expensive, they mess up my orders now, and I don't like the quality of their employees and some of their parts. I typically install Bradford Whites. The supply house I'm thinking of switching to carries Rheem. I'd like to just make one stop for a job. Question is: how does everyone feel about the pro Rheems compared to the Bradfords. I'm always replacing the GE pilot assemblies because of bad thermocouples which basically has the same design. Do the Rheem pro units have the same thermocouple issues? And in terms of overall quality. Rheem or Bradford?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The rheem has a better gas valve on it and just a common thermostat and thermocoupling, if you get them from a plumbing supply house.....they are simple and easy 

We have had fits with bradford white and I dont 
and will not install them except its a warranty situation.....


----------

